# Bryony Frost



## Orangehorse (14 January 2018)

When watching the race I thought that the jockey was making a good job, before I knew it was Bryony.  The horse jumped really well.

Nice win.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2018)

Success breeds further success as we know and as she succeeds and as she instills confidence in owners and trainers,  so the better the rides that she will attract.  She's mentored as are other young jockeys by Mick Fitzgerald (what an all-round excellent man he is),  and so it only remains to be seen if she maintains the unrelenting punishment which jump-jockeys visit upon themselves.

As Bryony's experience increases,  along with her confidence and as she rides in ever more competitive races so there are going to be the falls and the inevitable injuries &#8212; her mother must be worried sick.  Jump racing really isn't a job for girls,  no matter how we may applaud her grit and her determination.  Will her level of skill and focus carry her through the incidents of broken bones and hospitalisation?  I very much doubt it &#8230;&#8230;.. though in the meantime,  with my heart in my mouth as I watch,  I do sooo wish her well! 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (14 January 2018)

Alec don't be so sexist!! At least she shouldn't have to starve herself to do 10 stone. 
I love watching her ride, and listening to her speak she is always so full of the horse, when she was talking about Black Corton and how she said 'Come on Blackie' to him. LOve her!


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Alec don't be so sexist!! &#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

I'm not being sexist.  I'm focussed on the reality of being a jump jockey.  The question doesn't focus around her determination and her grit as I've already said,  the question is if she can cope with the inevitable falls and the certain injuries.

Alec.


----------



## Rowreach (14 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not being sexist.  I'm focussed on the reality of being a jump jockey.  The question doesn't focus around her determination and her grit as I've already said,  the question is if she can cope with the inevitable falls and the certain injuries.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think success as a jump jockey has anything to do with gender Alec, I think it's to do with how totally nuts you are, and there are clearly more men who are nuts than women


----------



## popsdosh (14 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not being sexist.  I'm focussed on the reality of being a jump jockey.  The question doesn't focus around her determination and her grit as I've already said,  the question is if she can cope with the inevitable falls and the certain injuries.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Its in her breeding!! Her mothers used to the worry!


----------



## HashRouge (14 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not being sexist.  I'm focussed on the reality of being a jump jockey.  The question doesn't focus around her determination and her grit as I've already said,  the question is if she can cope with the inevitable falls and the certain injuries.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why she would be less able to cope with the falls and injuries than the men?


----------



## Fools Motto (14 January 2018)

Trust me, she is as tough as they come and more determined than ever. It's a race/competition to see who will get to ride in the national first (or beat each other in the national!) between her and Harry Cobden who is equally talented. I love them both.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I don't think success as a jump jockey has anything to do with gender Alec, I think it's to do with how totally nuts you are, and there are clearly more men who are nuts than women  

Click to expand...

I'm not too sure whether I should give that a 'Like',  or not!  I don't even care for quoting you,  much!!  

Alec.

[edit]  &#8230;&#8230;.. an' another thing,  I've known some women in my time,  several who were nuts,  some majored in lunacy,  so I'm not sure that being mentally unbalanced has anything to do with it &#8212; STET and back to my original thoughts!


----------



## Rowreach (14 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not too sure whether I should give that a 'Like',  or not!  I don't even care for quoting you,  much!!  

Alec.

[edit]  &#8230;&#8230;.. an' another thing,  I've known some women in my time,  several who were nuts,  some majored in lunacy,  so I'm not sure that being mentally unbalanced has anything to do with it &#8212; STET and back to my original thoughts! 

Click to expand...

Come to think of it, I may have met some of them too


----------



## Trules (14 January 2018)

I think she's great.  a breath of fresh air. And i hope she gets some great rides and wins under her belt. The times they are a changing! Exciting!


----------



## Chiffy (14 January 2018)

Only just had time to watch this race, loved it! She sits so quietly and in balance and the horse just kept jumping in a wonderful rhythm. So clever to know you are owing the right speed!
Her post race interviews are great, she just loves the horses and what they do.


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 January 2018)

Hen Knight was on RUK yesterday and while she was praising BF and other female riders, she was very much of the view that jump racing in particular was a mans game.  Not because the girls werent capable riders, but that she wasnt sure the female body could sustain the injuries in quite the same way as the men, nor could the girls mentally cope so well with the injuries, short and long term damage. It was just her theory but interesting that for a woman who has lead the way in a mans world to still hold that view after all she has seen.  She was keen to stress her view was injury related not ability.

Having seen the state of some of the men with smashed up faces, missing teeth, scars etc, it does make me wonder why anyone would want to be a jump jockey, but as a woman, would I want to end up looking like Id done 10 rounds with Anthony Joshua before I was 30 ?


----------



## ycbm (15 January 2018)

KautoStar1 said:



			Having seen the state of some of the men with smashed up faces, missing teeth, scars etc, it does make me wonder why anyone would want to be a jump jockey, but as a woman, would I want to end up looking like Id done 10 rounds with Anthony Joshua before I was 30 ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to fight on the front line either, but there are women who do.

I'm not sure how many men could cope with the injuries either, we aren't exactly talking about your average bloke walking down the street.    I see no reason while a small percentage of women couldn't be as good as the small percentage of men who ride jumps now. 

I'm surprised that so many people (not on the forum, commentators)  seem to think men recover from injury physically faster than women. I don't think there is any evidence of that is there?  They've got my records marked at my local hospital for the speed I knit bone at!


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2018)

Dehydration is a big factor in concussion, so hopefully women will be less dehydrated and more nutritionally supported and therefore less prone to that sort of thing. 
I do hope we have moved on from being perceived as incapable of taking on the boys as we are 'weak' and 'vain'.


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			I wouldn't want to fight on the front line either, but there are women who do.

I'm not sure how many men could cope with the injuries either, we aren't exactly talking about your average bloke walking down the street.    I see no reason while a small percentage of women couldn't be as good as the small percentage of men who ride jumps now. 

I'm surprised that so many people (not on the forum, commentators)  seem to think men recover from injury physically faster than women. I don't think there is any evidence of that is there?  They've got my records marked at my local hospital for the speed I knit bone at!
		
Click to expand...


I'm just reporting what she said.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2018)

KautoStar1 said:



			Hen Knight was on RUK yesterday and while she was praising BF and other female riders, she was very much of the view that jump racing in particular was a man&#8217;s game.  Not because the girls weren&#8217;t capable riders, but that she wasn&#8217;t sure the female body could sustain the injuries in quite the same way as the men, nor could the girls mentally cope so well with the injuries, short and long term damage. It was just her theory but interesting that for a woman who has lead the way in a man&#8217;s world to still hold that view after all she has seen.  She was keen to stress her view was injury related not ability. &#8230;&#8230;..  ?
		
Click to expand...

So at least one person agrees with me and a voice to carry some weight too.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2018)

KautoStar1 said:



			Having seen the state of some of the men with smashed up faces, missing teeth, scars etc, it does make me wonder why anyone would want to be a jump jockey, but as a woman, would I want to end up looking like I&#8217;d done 10 rounds with Anthony Joshua before I was 30 ?
		
Click to expand...

If risking a scar meant to you could you something that you really, really wanted to do, and were really good at, would it stop you? Also, when you are 20 you tend to think you asre indestructable anyway. I must say I am disappointed with Henrietta Knight, perhaps she should now stick to show ponies.


----------



## Rowreach (15 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			If risking a scar meant to you could you something that you really, really wanted to do, and were really good at, would it stop you? Also, when you are 20 you tend to think you asre indestructable anyway. I must say I am disappointed with Henrietta Knight, perhaps she should now stick to show ponies.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at any other sport or activity or job that involves risk, you will find women doing those things and being at the top of their game.

There must be some reason why we have not seen this trend in jump racing.  Even those hardy lady point to point riders don't make it on the professional circuit.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

I do hope we have moved on from being perceived as incapable of taking on the boys as we are 'weak' and 'vain'.
		
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with weakness or vanity,  or women being feeble either.  How many sporting world records are held by women where they compete with men?

Alec.


----------



## Trules (15 January 2018)

i think on the back of a horse women are on a level playing field with men, even maybe at an advantage due to the lighter body weight. I think until now we haven't seen women get offered the best rides as racing is a very traditional sport and the old timers owners and trainers still maybe harbour old fashioned beliefs that jump racing is no place for girls. I think we are about to see that change!!


----------



## ycbm (15 January 2018)

KautoStar1 said:



			I'm just reporting what she said.
		
Click to expand...

??????  Don't understand this comment KS, I made it clear I wasn't taking about anyone on the forum?


Alec, dear, you're a dinosaur!  Have you not noticed the number of women in Olympic eventing teams? You don't need a  brute strength advantage when you have a horse!


----------



## Rowreach (15 January 2018)

There is a world of difference between riding one incredibly well schooled horse, without any interference from others, round a cross country course, and taking on a load of chase fences surrounded by a load of others, all vying for the best ground/best route, some of which don't even have riders attached.

Having evented and raced, I can safely say that race riding is the scariest thing (albeit the most exciting) that I have ever done.  I wasn't hugely talented at either, but one thing I did notice was that in eventing it is perfectly possible for women and men to compete equally, and in racing it generally isn't.


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2018)

I just don't see why most of you feel thar Bryony should not be doing this. I am flabbergasted to be honest, and hope she does brilliantly well.

ETA I just saw more replies, and see that that is not the case, mainly just Alec and Henrietta Knight! (And KS seems on the fence) go Bryony!


----------



## Rowreach (15 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I just don't see why most of you feel thar Bryony should not be doing this. I am flabbergasted to be honest, and hope she does brilliantly well.

ETA I just saw more replies, and see that that is not the case, mainly just Alec and Henrietta Knight! (And KS seems on the fence) go Bryony!
		
Click to expand...

I say good luck to her, I have no problem at all with her doing it, but I am responding to those people who think that women in general can or should be doing it.

My point is that if they could, they already would (as in other equestrian sports).


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2018)

I agree with Trules that racing is a male orientated, traditional sport. How many female huntsmen are there? Very few.
Also I doubt as many women as men would want to do it, but I totally support their right to choose.


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2018)

I agree with Trules that racing is a male orientated, traditional sport. How many female huntsmen are there? Very few.
Also I doubt as many women as men would want to do it, but I totally support their right to choose.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			..
Also I doubt as many women as men would want to do it, but I totally support their right to choose.
		
Click to expand...

Who has said that they shouldn't have the right to choose?

Alec.


----------



## Chiffy (15 January 2018)

Rowreach said:



			There is a world of difference between riding one incredibly well schooled horse, without any interference from others, round a cross country course, and taking on a load of chase fences surrounded by a load of others, all vying for the best ground/best route, some of which don't even have riders attached.

Having evented and raced, I can safely say that race riding is the scariest thing (albeit the most exciting) that I have ever done.  I wasn't hugely talented at either, but one thing I did notice was that in eventing it is perfectly possible for women and men to compete equally, and in racing it generally isn't.
		
Click to expand...

When my OH and I were eventing, we had many point to point friends and we also rode out for a professional yard so knew plenty of jockeys.
We found the eventers thought the jockeys were brave, or mad and the jockeys thought the eventers were.  The eventers thought it very scary to have to think about all the horses around you and the jockeys didn&#8217;t like the idea of taking on a variety of fences alone without the added adrenaline of others with you.


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			Jump racing really isn't a job for girls, 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound altogether supportive?


----------



## ycbm (15 January 2018)

Rowreach said:



			one thing I did notice was that in eventing it is perfectly possible for women and men to compete equally, and in racing it generally isn't.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand what would physically or psychologically prevent the right woman form competing on equal terms. Can you explain why you believe so, being about the only person on the board with the experience?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 January 2018)

I'm not a fan of female jockeys. Never have been. But there are some good ones and Bryony is on of the better ones. 

I think where people get the idea that women don't stand up to it better than men is because they shine brighter and burn quicker than the men. You see the lads return year after year at the top. The females have a few good years and then fade back into the background. 

Nina Carberry and Katie Walsh - you don't hear much of them these days but a few years ago they were all anyone spoke about. 

Some horses are definitely girls rides. Some like to be nursed and cajoled round the track and women are better and more sympathetic at this thanew he guys. They tend to try to bully them. Horses sense what you are thinking and feeling. Even if you have only been on them a few moments.

Henrietta Knights comments do not surprise me. She is very old school. I am sure there are many others who think exactly the same but still have careers to think about and don't want to speak out.

Good on Bryony and I wish her all the luck in the world doig what she loves. But I don't think we will here much about her in 5 years time or so.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			I don't understand what would physically or psychologically prevent the right woman form competing on equal terms. Can you explain why you believe so, being about the only person on the board with the experience?
		
Click to expand...

I do think women's maternal instinct kicks in whether you want it to or not or whether you notice it or not. There is always that little bit more self preservation in most women than men.


----------



## ycbm (15 January 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I say good luck to her, I have no problem at all with her doing it, but I am responding to those people who think that women in general can or should be doing it.

My point is that if they could, they already would (as in other equestrian sports).
		
Click to expand...


But it was easier in other equestrian sports, wasn't it?  All you needed was one good horse to get you noticed (or your pony if you were Marion Mould) , and you were away. Is that one-horse start possible in racing?  Isn't some kind of patronage/sponsorship essential, and almost impossible to find in an industry where even the women think women shouldn't be doing it?

I don't think women in general 'should' be doing it, because I don't think men in general are doing it. But I'm really struggling to understand why people think the right woman can't compete equally against men in jump racing?


----------



## ycbm (15 January 2018)

EKW said:



			I do think women's maternal instinct kicks in whether you want it to or not or whether you notice it or not. There is always that little bit more self preservation in most women than men.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, quite possibly, but I said 'the right woman' EKW. Just as most women would not want to fight on the front line and kill people, some do. 

I'm just struggling to understand what would stop that relatively rare gutsy woman from succeeding physically if she had the right mental skills?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			Yes, quite possibly, but I said 'the right woman' EKW. Just as most women would not want to fight on the front line and kill people, some do. 

I'm just struggling to understand what would stop that relatively rare gutsy woman from succeeding physically if she had the right mental skills?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing at all to stop them except other people's percaptions that women are the weaker sex and thus won't put them up on their horses. Sexism is very much alive and well in racing. It will change, it is changing bit slowly. Much slower than in any other sphere on the world. In a generation or 2 we will see more of an equal playing field in the opperunities for women in racing. But until then they will always need to work harder, fight harder and be twice as charming as the lads to get even a dodgy ride on an outsider round a yak track to prove your worth.


----------



## HashRouge (15 January 2018)

Rowreach said:



			If you look at any other sport or activity or job that involves risk, you will find women doing those things and being at the top of their game.

There must be some reason why we have not seen this trend in jump racing.  Even those hardy lady point to point riders don't make it on the professional circuit.
		
Click to expand...

That's not necessarily true. Look at the fight women have had to be allowed to serve on the front line in the military! I think the point (which EKW makes very well) is that there is still a lot of entrenched sexism in certain industries/ sports/ professions and women still need to put up one hell of a fight to be noticed and to make it in those careers.


----------



## Chiffy (15 January 2018)

For anyone interested Alistair Down has written a long piece, interviewing Bryony. It can be found online at The Racing Post in the news section. It&#8217;s very interesting, she has been extremely ill and come out the other side.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2018)

HashRouge said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. Look at the fight women have had to be allowed to serve on the front line in the military! I think the point (which EKW makes very well) is that there is still a lot of entrenched sexism in certain industries/ sports/ professions and women still need to put up one hell of a fight to be noticed and to make it in those careers.
		
Click to expand...

That simply isn't the case regarding front line troops.  Girls carry guns but not at the sharp end.  ANY male soldier will take on the roll of carer and will have a sense of responsibility for a female soldier,  females caught by enemy troops will face the most dreadful abuse,  male soldiers know that and as such,  girls become a liability in warfare.  I'm really sorry,  but it's the unadorned truth.

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 January 2018)

I wish her every success and an injury free, as far as possible, career.

There is one major issue that could prevent her becoming top class and being on high profile horses and that is owners.  Black Corton is owned by eminent owners and credit to them for giving her the ride.  If JP etc support her then she has a chance.  Lets hope so.


----------



## HashRouge (15 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			That simply isn't the case regarding front line troops.  Girls carry guns but not at the sharp end.  ANY male soldier will take on the roll of carer and will have a sense of responsibility for a female soldier,  females caught by enemy troops will face the most dreadful abuse,  male soldiers know that and as such,  girls become a liability in warfare.  I'm really sorry,  but it's the unadorned truth.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, women can now serve in close combat roles in the UK armed forces. The ban on this was lifted in 2016. Women can currently serve in all roles in the RAF, including their ground fighting force, and will soon (as in this year) be able to do the same in the army and navy. The navy is going to accept applications from women for the Royal Marine Commandos. Hence my point about women having had one hell of a fight to serve on the front line - it is only now that this is becoming possible! So you may think you speak the "unadorned truth", but fortunately the powers that be obviously think women will be more of an asset than a hindrance on the front line.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2018)

HashRouge said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. the powers that be obviously think women will be more of an asset than a hindrance on the front line.
		
Click to expand...

The directive will be sent down to appease those who wail 'sexism',  but the reality is that it won't happen.  It can't happen &#8212; women in genuine combat and front line situations will be indirectly responsible for the deaths of their brothers in arms.

We may well find that your powers that be 'Nod in agreement,  smile sweetly,  and then do exactly as they have always done'.  It's the only way.

Alec.


----------



## DiNozzo (17 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			The directive will be sent down to appease those who wail 'sexism',  but the reality is that it won't happen.  It can't happen  women in genuine combat and front line situations will be indirectly responsible for the deaths of their brothers in arms.

We may well find that your powers that be 'Nod in agreement,  smile sweetly,  and then do exactly as they have always done'.  It's the only way.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, I can no longer say I respect you. What an awful misogynist you are!

For you to suggest that women are too stupid to take into account a potential increase in their likelihood to be abused, is appalling! And even more appalling, is that you seem to think they want to be rescued from a situation they put themselves in because they have the misfortune to be a women?! 

They'll be subject to the same rules, regulations and procedures that men are. Any idiot who puts themselves into a position of dying because their trying to rescue a women because she's a women fully deserves to, if they aren't following orders.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 January 2018)

I honestly wonder DiNozzo if you actually read my post or thought about your reply and before you decided upon your tirade.  You've created a mindset and a story which doesn't in anyway reflect any of my thoughts or intentions.  

Perhaps if you took a few minutes and sat down with a nice cup of tea,  you may see the world through different eyes.  Just a suggestion. 

Alec. xx


----------



## Rowreach (17 January 2018)

DiNozzo said:



			Alec, I can no longer say I respect you. What an awful misogynist you are!

For you to suggest that women are too stupid to take into account a potential increase in their likelihood to be abused, is appalling! And even more appalling, is that you seem to think they want to be rescued from a situation they put themselves in because they have the misfortune to be a women?! 

They'll be subject to the same rules, regulations and procedures that men are. Any idiot who puts themselves into a position of dying because their trying to rescue a women because she's a women fully deserves to, if they aren't following orders.
		
Click to expand...

That's not what he said at all.


----------



## DD (18 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			That simply isn't the case regarding front line troops.  Girls carry guns but not at the sharp end.  ANY male soldier will take on the roll of carer and will have a sense of responsibility for a female soldier,  females caught by enemy troops will face the most dreadful abuse,  male soldiers know that and as such,  girls become a liability in warfare.  I'm really sorry,  but it's the unadorned truth.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree Alec .political correctness gone mad.


----------



## teapot (18 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			The directive will be sent down to appease those who wail 'sexism',  but the reality is that it won't happen.  It can't happen  women in genuine combat and front line situations will be indirectly responsible for the deaths of their brothers in arms.

We may well find that your powers that be 'Nod in agreement,  smile sweetly,  and then do exactly as they have always done'.  It's the only way.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

The Norwegians have been doing it since the 1980s - women in their combat arms and special forces are nothing new. Only time will tell for UK Forces but imho it's not  a bad thing, given on every front line of every war zone, humaniatiran crisis, revolt etc there are women as both soldiers and victims. 


As for Bryong Frost - good on her!


----------



## ester (18 January 2018)

It's hard not to think that blokes taking the role of carer is their problem, and that through training they shouldn't allow things like that to cloud their judgements and behaviour.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 January 2018)

teapot said:



			The Norwegians have been doing it since the 1980s - women in their combat arms and special forces are nothing new. &#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

Of course they have,  but one niggling point,  when have Norwegian troops been seen to be involved in hand to hand street fighting?  When have we seen Norwegian troops involved in moving house to house or in hostage situations?

The Norwegians,  just as many others have benefited from a stabilised level of world oil prices,  brought about by astonishingly corrupt British and US manipulation I'll accept,  but have they contributed to the military effort that it's taken?  Have they ****!

Don't get me wrong,  I'm the greatest fan of the Swedes indeed all Nords,  but their fighting forces,  whatever their claimed level of training are as a race car which has never been on a track in that they've not been truly tested.

Alec.


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			Of course they have,  but one niggling point,  when have Norwegian troops been seen to be involved in hand to hand street fighting?  When have we seen Norwegian troops involved in moving house to house or in hostage situations?

The Norwegians,  just as many others have benefited from a stabilised level of world oil prices,  brought about by astonishingly corrupt British and US manipulation I'll accept,  but have they contributed to the military effort that it's taken?  Have they ****!

Don't get me wrong,  I'm the greatest fan of the Swedes indeed all Nords,  but their fighting forces,  whatever their claimed level of training are as a race car which has never been on a track in that they've not been truly tested.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


You should do your research before making such statements.  Norway has a very modern army which is involved in NATO exercises and sees regular active service in the middle east and Afghanistan.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2018)

KautoStar1 said:



			You should do your research before making such statements.  Norway has a very modern army which is involved in NATO exercises and sees regular active service in the middle east and Afghanistan.
		
Click to expand...

Nato exercises?   I'll leave the research to you!  There's a world of difference between playing soldiers and taking up a position where forward movement will put the soldier in the position,  NOT of self defence,  but of seeking out and killing another human being.  It's simple in films but not quiet the same in reality and in reality the GI Janes are a bit thin on the ground.  

Alec.


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			Nato exercises?   I'll leave the research to you!  There's a world of difference between playing soldiers and taking up a position where forward movement will put the soldier in the position,  NOT of self defence,  but of seeking out and killing another human being.  It's simple in films but not quiet the same in reality and in reality the GI Janes are a bit thin on the ground.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well clearly you know better.   As a mere woman what would I know


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2018)

KautoStar1 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. .   As a mere woman what would I know
		
Click to expand...

You suggested that I be more attentive of my research.  I'd suggest that you may heed your own advice.

Alec.


----------



## lar (19 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			Nato exercises?   I'll leave the research to you!  There's a world of difference between playing soldiers and taking up a position where forward movement will put the soldier in the position,  NOT of self defence,  but of seeking out and killing another human being.  It's simple in films but not quiet the same in reality and in reality the GI Janes are a bit thin on the ground.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

That's more than a little insulting to the Norwegian soldiers who have died on active service in Afghanistan.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2018)

lar said:



			That's more than a little insulting to the Norwegian soldiers who have died on active service in Afghanistan.
		
Click to expand...

If you have the figures to hand;  How many Norwegian troops have died _in combat_ in Afghanistan and how many were female?

Alec.


----------



## ester (19 January 2018)

There's a wiki page Alec, surely if your point stands it doesn't matter whether any females died, only that they were there, distracting the men who would want to look after them?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Norwegian_Armed_Forces_casualties_in_Afghanistan

Mostly IEDs, 2 in hostile fire, 1 in mob violence.


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			You suggested that I be more attentive of my research.  I'd suggest that you may heed your own advice.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I did which is why I said they were a NATO partner and on duty in Afghanistan.


----------



## hairycob (20 January 2018)

If Alex is correct in that an awful fate awaits captured women surely that gives them a greater incentive to win any encounter encouraging greater acts of bravery, courage and ingenuity.


----------



## HashRouge (20 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			The directive will be sent down to appease those who wail 'sexism',  but the reality is that it won't happen.  It can't happen &#8212; women in genuine combat and front line situations will be indirectly responsible for the deaths of their brothers in arms.

We may well find that your powers that be 'Nod in agreement,  smile sweetly,  and then do exactly as they have always done'.  It's the only way.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why you say it can't/ won't happen when the law has changed and it IS happening. As I mentioned, the RAF already accepts women applicants for its ground fighting forces and the army and navy are set to follow suit. I'm sure the numbers won't be large, but some women will inevitably be serving on the front line. You'd like to think that the men they serve with will be well-trained enough that they'll do their job, whether they're serving with men or women. 

Just because you don't like the idea of it, doesn't mean that it won't or shouldn't happen.


----------



## KautoStar1 (27 January 2018)

Well she's done it again in a big race.  What a super ride she gave Frodon.


----------



## Fools Motto (27 January 2018)

Wonderful to watch - again.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 January 2018)

What a ride,  what a race.  Success breeds success,  we all know that,  but she has a level of ability and talent on display which is heartening!

What a good girl! 

Alec.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 January 2018)

what a brilliant ride,  ruby was very complementary as well and he should know what he is talking about.  well done bryony and lizzie too!!!!!


----------



## Orangehorse (27 January 2018)

Good day for the girls.


----------



## tristar (28 January 2018)

she is a very neat,tidy and balanced rider who does not unbalance the horse in the latter stages of the race, and maintains her  body position up to the finishing line


----------



## Clodagh (28 January 2018)

I have an extemely vague and distant connection to the owner of Present Man. His brother-in-law said Bryony just rides round the course as though she is enjoying a days hunting, so the horses love it and go really well for her.


----------



## Clodagh (28 January 2018)

Alec Swan said:



			What a ride,  what a race.  Success breeds success,  we all know that,  but she has a level of ability and talent on display which is heartening!

What a good girl! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

But Alec, you don't even think she should be out there! She should be at home knitting, or similar.


----------



## Fools Motto (28 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I have an extemely vague and distant connection to the owner of Present Man. His brother-in-law said Bryony just rides round the course as though she is enjoying a days hunting, so the horses love it and go really well for her.
		
Click to expand...

Present Man is such a lovely horse. Very easy to do, with a very kind gentle nature. Love him!
Equally, i'll admire Bryony's riding for the rest of my days. There is something special about her.


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 January 2018)

She rode another smart race today sitting quietly and then producing her horse after the last hurdle.  Very professional.


----------



## dominobrown (31 January 2018)

I think there is proof somewhere that women can endure pain and have higher pain thresholds than men (due to having to endure  child birth) so as regards the injury agrument I think she will do just as well as any males jockeys. I know a LOT of jockeys that are male andh avehad a bad injury and not gone back to racing. Think its a statistics thing, there are obviously more men than women so you will see more men going back after injury etc etc....
Also as EKW said the sexism is still soooo common in racing that a lot of female jockeys will get sick of it and do something else. Then there is the whole maternity thing. 

Also poor Norway.... I like Norway.
.... Vikings had both male and female warriors... maybe its not such a cultural shock to see women fighting?


----------



## KautoStar1 (17 February 2018)

Another big win for Bryony and Black Corton. She rode a very tactically astute race and she sits quietly and let's them jump for her.   Impressed.     I think they are a fair price for the RSA.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 February 2018)

what a fab ride, she is a joy to watch, such a sympathetic rider , the horse is a cracker and they seem have have a good partnership...


----------



## Chiffy (18 February 2018)

Just love watching her ride!


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2018)

They were amazing. I don't bet but may just have a fiver on BC for the RSA so I can shout even louder.

Wasn't Cue Card fantastic, too? Belied his age and jumped like a buck.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 February 2018)

I have to say I am getting annoyed at the media all going on about Cue Card - coming 2nd! He was beaten fair and square by a very promising young horse who is now trained by Ruth who laid her father to rest just 24 hours before the race. The Jefferson's are a Northern racing family through and through and they have kept going as well as ever despite a very hard few weeks for them where it would have been easier to pull the plug and have some quiet time for a month or so.


----------



## Chiffy (18 February 2018)

They did say a lot about the Jeffersons EKW also at the beginning of the programme. Alice went on about &#8216;wonderful &#8216; Cue Card then Mick Fitz talked about the Jeffersons and said there would not be a dry eye in the house if their horse won.
Cue Card over the years has been many people&#8217;s favourite although for some reason never mine. I am not that keen on Paddy Brennan, perhaps that&#8217;s why!


----------



## Clodagh (19 February 2018)

Chiffy said:



			They did say a lot about the Jeffersons EKW also at the beginning of the programme. Alice went on about &#8216;wonderful &#8216; Cue Card then Mick Fitz talked about the Jeffersons and said there would not be a dry eye in the house if their horse won.
Cue Card over the years has been many people&#8217;s favourite although for some reason never mine. I am not that keen on Paddy Brennan, perhaps that&#8217;s why!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. I do hope they don't run him in the GC though - such an honest horse, why would he manage it at his age when he hasn't the last two times?


----------



## Mariposa (21 February 2018)

I am surprised at myself.....but I rather hope he does run in the Gold Cup! I think getting taken off him was the best thing that ever happened in regards to Paddy Brennan, because he rode him so beautifully and positively on Saturday. I'd love him to just get round - and who knows, it's a wide open race isn't it? He's won there before! (and after Cheltenham I hope they retire him. One less racehorse to stress about!)


----------

